# Women 1 v 0 Wankers



## Tommy Tainant

Abortion now legal across Australia

*Abortion has been decriminalised across Australia after the last remaining state where it was illegal, New South Wales (NSW), voted to reform its laws.

The bill, passed on Thursday, overturns a 119-year-old law which had been criticised by opponents as archaic.

The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.

Previously, abortions were possible in NSW only if a doctor deemed there was "serious risk" to a woman's health.

The legislation was passed 26-14 in the state's upper house after discussions about more than 100 possible amendments. It has already been approved by the upper house.
*
Great news as the Aussies throw off their dark colonial past.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Make sure they designate a broom closet for a "comfort" room for the innocents to die in, in case slitting their necks doesn't kill them right away...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Tainted Tommy cheering for the cold-blooded murder of more innocent children.

  This is what pure evil looks like.


----------



## Blackrook

Tommy is already in hell, it is obvious by the crap he posts here.  When he dies, his choice will be made permanent.


----------



## fncceo

Women can be wankers too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Tommy Tainant said:


> Abortion now legal across Australia
> 
> *Abortion has been decriminalised across Australia after the last remaining state where it was illegal, New South Wales (NSW), voted to reform its laws.
> 
> The bill, passed on Thursday, overturns a 119-year-old law which had been criticised by opponents as archaic.
> 
> The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.
> 
> Previously, abortions were possible in NSW only if a doctor deemed there was "serious risk" to a woman's health.
> 
> The legislation was passed 26-14 in the state's upper house after discussions about more than 100 possible amendments. It has already been approved by the upper house.
> *
> Great news as the Aussies throw off their dark colonial past.


“The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.” _ibid_

Clearly the division is between conservatives who actually believe in less government and authoritarian rightists who do not.

Fortunately, in the United States our Constitution recognizes the right to privacy and reproductive autonomy pursuant to that right.

Sadly, authoritarian conservatives in the United States seek to violate the right to privacy and increase the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The Irish Ram said:


> Make sure they designate a broom closet for a "comfort" room for the innocents to die in, in case slitting their necks doesn't kill them right away...


The demagoguery of the reprehensible, dishonest right.

Abortion can be opposed and ended absent increasing the size and authority of government.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tainted Tommy cheering for the cold-blooded murder of more innocent children.
> 
> This is what pure evil looks like.


No, pure evil is increasing the authority of the state at the expense of individual liberty.

Pure evil is propagating lies about ‘children’ being ‘murdered.’

Pure evil is dishonest rightists who refuse to explore other ways to end the practice of abortion that don’t involve more laws, more regulation, and more government.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.”_ ibid​
> Clearly the division is between conservatives who actually believe in less government and authoritarian rightists who do not.
> ·
> ·
> ·​Sadly, authoritarian conservatives in the United States seek to violate the right to privacy and increase the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.



  Neither conservatives nor _“rightists”_  are, or claim to be, anarchists.  Among what any sane person ought to recognize as being among the legitimate powers and duties of government is to protect the most innocent and defenseless of all human beings against those who would unjustly kill them or do them harm.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Fortunately, in the United States our Constitution recognizes the right to privacy and reproductive autonomy pursuant to that right.



  Nothing anywhere in the Constitution actually states, implies, nor even hints at a _“right”_ to kill innocent children in cold blood.  In the _Roe. Vs. Wade_ ruling the court made this crap up _ex-nihilo_, without any legitimate Constitutional basis to support it.


----------



## The Irish Ram

The ignorance of the left is appalling:

“If staff did not have the time or desire to hold the baby, she was taken to Christ Hospital’s Comfort Room, which was complete with a First Photo machine if parents wanted professional pictures of their aborted baby, baptismal supplies, gowns and certificates, foot printing equipment and baby bracelets for mementos, and a rocking chair,” Stanek said
Illinois Hospital Created ‘Comfort Room’ For Aborted Babies to Die In - DC Dirty Laundry

Mementos??????
You can actually have your picture taken with your dead or dying child!   We have taken the art of murdering a child to the realm  of the macabre...


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Abortion now legal across Australia
> 
> *Abortion has been decriminalised across Australia after the last remaining state where it was illegal, New South Wales (NSW), voted to reform its laws.
> 
> The bill, passed on Thursday, overturns a 119-year-old law which had been criticised by opponents as archaic.
> 
> The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.
> 
> Previously, abortions were possible in NSW only if a doctor deemed there was "serious risk" to a woman's health.
> 
> The legislation was passed 26-14 in the state's upper house after discussions about more than 100 possible amendments. It has already been approved by the upper house.
> *
> Great news as the Aussies throw off their dark colonial past.





How the fuck was this "colonial"? They've been independent for generations, have they not?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, pure evil is increasing the authority of the state at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> Pure evil is propagating lies about ‘children’ being ‘murdered.’
> 
> Pure evil is dishonest rightists who refuse to explore other ways to end the practice of abortion that don’t involve more laws, more regulation, and more government.



  It's no lie.

  Abortion is nothing more or less than the cold-blooded killing of an innocent child.  There is no spin you can put on it to hide this simple, undeniable fact.  An innocent human being is killed by every successful instance of the procedure.

  Surely, there is no more legitimate use of the power of government than to defend these innocent lives, and to appropriately punish any murderer who has any willing part in abortion.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Children are our future, but it looks like the Left will not have a future


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Fake emotion, fake concern and exaggerated nonsense, the fake Christians are back.


----------



## DOTR

Tommy Tainant said:


> Abortion now legal across Australia
> 
> *Abortion has been decriminalised across Australia after the last remaining state where it was illegal, New South Wales (NSW), voted to reform its laws.
> 
> The bill, passed on Thursday, overturns a 119-year-old law which had been criticised by opponents as archaic.
> 
> The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.
> 
> Previously, abortions were possible in NSW only if a doctor deemed there was "serious risk" to a woman's health.
> 
> The legislation was passed 26-14 in the state's upper house after discussions about more than 100 possible amendments. It has already been approved by the upper house.
> *
> Great news as the Aussies throw off their dark colonial past.



Besides being an evil little troll you suffer the cognitive dissonance of all liberals. The colonials made abortion legal years ago. Now NSW catches up with their colonial masters.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tainted Tommy cheering for the cold-blooded murder of more innocent children.
> 
> This is what pure evil looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> No, pure evil is increasing the authority of the state at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> Pure evil is propagating lies about ‘children’ being ‘murdered.’
> 
> Pure evil is dishonest rightists who refuse to explore other ways to end the practice of abortion that don’t involve more laws, more regulation, and more government.
Click to expand...

Maybe if these wankers looked after all the unwanted children in the world first..........................


----------



## Sun Devil 92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion now legal across Australia
> 
> *Abortion has been decriminalised across Australia after the last remaining state where it was illegal, New South Wales (NSW), voted to reform its laws.
> 
> The bill, passed on Thursday, overturns a 119-year-old law which had been criticised by opponents as archaic.
> 
> The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.
> 
> Previously, abortions were possible in NSW only if a doctor deemed there was "serious risk" to a woman's health.
> 
> The legislation was passed 26-14 in the state's upper house after discussions about more than 100 possible amendments. It has already been approved by the upper house.
> *
> Great news as the Aussies throw off their dark colonial past.
> 
> 
> 
> “The legislation had generated weeks of heated debate and deeply divided the state's conservative government.” _ibid_
> 
> Clearly the division is between conservatives who actually believe in less government and authoritarian rightists who do not.
> 
> Fortunately, in the United States our Constitution recognizes the right to privacy and reproductive autonomy pursuant to that right.
> 
> Sadly, authoritarian conservatives in the United States seek to violate the right to privacy and increase the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.
Click to expand...


Here is expressing deep sadness at the fact that your parents did not elect to terminate you in the womb.

Society, as a whole, would be so much smarter.

The Constitution does not recognize any such thing.  If it were for sure, there would not the yearly marches on the SCOTUS.


----------



## DOTR

And women are outraged. As always these people worked under cover of darkness..like demons.


_"But those opposed were blindsided...For weeks, those driving the bill worked quietly behind closed doors, sussing out only a handful of MPs who they considered undecided...This tight-lipped approach was a deliberate attempt to delay conservative MPs and religious leaders from mobilising....on Sunday, June 28, they surprised parliamentarians and anti-abortion campaigners by announcing they would soon table the bill and would aim to have it enshrined in law by August 8 â€” a tight timeframe by political standards.
Those against the bill were scrambling.
How anti-abortion campaigners are winning the fight in cyberspace - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
Ms Davies, who is now a Liberal backbencher, today escalated her criticism of the bill which she voted against in the Lower House a week ago.
"It is a crisis of Government we are facing," Ms Davies said.
former Minister for Women Tanya Davies described it as "a crisis of Government..."Because my community are absolutely outraged that they have been shut out and denied any opportunity to participate in this process."
Abortion bill sparks 'crisis of Government' as Sydney's skies 'choose life' - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)_


----------



## Bob Blaylock

In other threads, Tainted Tommy sides with Islamist gangs infesting his country, that rape and otherwise sexually abuse children.

  In this thread, he sides with abortionists who murder innocent children in cold blood.

  I have to say, that I think it is safe to conclude that Tainted Tommy is no friend of children.


----------



## Questioner

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, pure evil is increasing the authority of the state at the expense of individual liberty.


And what is the common law then?

Your assertion isn't absolute anyway, or else you'd have to be an anarchist - a rapist doesn't have the "individual liberty" to rape, so why should a murderer?


----------



## Natural Citizen

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sadly, authoritarian conservatives in the United States seek to violate the right to privacy and increase the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.



Try buying a gun without filling out a form and get back to us about the right to privacy and increasing the power of the state at the expense of Individual liberty.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Natural Citizen said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, authoritarian conservatives in the United States seek to violate the right to privacy and increase the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Try buying a gun without filling out a form and get back to us about the right to privacy and increasing the power of the state at the expense of Individual liberty.
Click to expand...


  In making the comparison, I think it's worth noting that the Constitution explicitly identifies the keeping and bearings of arms as a right that belongs to the people, and forbids government, in the most absolute language, from infringing this right.  The cold-blooded murder of innocent children, no _“right”_ to which can be found anywhere stated, implied, or even hinted at in the Constitution, is now treated as if it were an explicitly-affirmed and protected Constitutional right; while the right to keep and bear arms, which is explicitly affirmed and protected in the Constitution, is not.


----------



## Questioner

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tainted Tommy cheering for the cold-blooded murder of more innocent children.
> 
> This is what pure evil looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> No, pure evil is increasing the authority of the state at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> Pure evil is propagating lies about ‘children’ being ‘murdered.’
> 
> Pure evil is dishonest rightists who refuse to explore other ways to end the practice of abortion that don’t involve more laws, more regulation, and more government.
Click to expand...

According to your sky daddy?


----------



## Roy Batty

To be honest I cannot see what Tommy is on about, why he sticks his nose out to get bashed beats me.
Back to topic, i believe it’s a woman’s right to have, or not have a child, it’s her decision.


----------



## DOTR

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fake emotion, fake concern and exaggerated nonsense, the fake Christians are back.



  But you are the "real" Christian right? Skilled at sussing out the fake ones?


----------



## DOTR

Roy Batty said:


> To be honest I cannot see what Tommy is on about, why he sticks his nose out to get bashed beats me.
> Back to topic, i believe it’s a woman’s right to have, or not have a child, it’s her decision.




  That isnt the topic. There was never a law forcing that decision on any woman.


----------



## DOTR

Tommy Tainant said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tainted Tommy cheering for the cold-blooded murder of more innocent children.
> 
> This is what pure evil looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> No, pure evil is increasing the authority of the state at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> Pure evil is propagating lies about ‘children’ being ‘murdered.’
> 
> Pure evil is dishonest rightists who refuse to explore other ways to end the practice of abortion that don’t involve more laws, more regulation, and more government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if these wankers looked after all the unwanted children in the world first..........................
Click to expand...



Tommy Taint can always be counted upon to speak in cliches.


----------



## Roy Batty

DOTR said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tainted Tommy cheering for the cold-blooded murder of more innocent children.
> 
> This is what pure evil looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> No, pure evil is increasing the authority of the state at the expense of individual liberty.
> 
> Pure evil is propagating lies about ‘children’ being ‘murdered.’
> 
> Pure evil is dishonest rightists who refuse to explore other ways to end the practice of abortion that don’t involve more laws, more regulation, and more government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if these wankers looked after all the unwanted children in the world first..........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Taint can always be counted upon to speak in cliches.
Click to expand...

Wrong!

In Tommy’s original post thread it stated!
*
“Previously, abortions were possible in NSW only if a doctor deemed there was "serious risk" to a woman's health”*


----------

